

Why the Lean Start-Up Changes Everything by Steve Blank - pdevr
http://hbr.org/2013/05/why-the-lean-start-up-changes-everything/

======
cateye
Steve Blank has a high rate of Self-serving bias
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-serving_bias>

I don't know if he is doing it consciously for self promotion or he really
believes it. Entrepreneurship is always about grabbing opportunities and that
is why it is difficult for entrepreneurs to plan ahead. Scientific management
was a reaction to limit the chaos and improving success. To label that as
"traditional method" and everything else as "lean startup" is very awkward and
malicious.

Pretending to be the innovator of a process and taking credit for something
without mentioning Krafcik, Womack or Deming is strange.

I still find Steve Blank rather questionable.

~~~
pdevr
I guess he is advocating applying leanness to "start-ups" rather than
production, quality or manufacturing.

------
pdevr
_One of the critical differences is that while existing companies execute a
business model, start-ups look for one. This distinction is at the heart of
the lean start-up approach. It shapes the lean definition of a start-up: a
temporary organization designed to search for a repeatable and scalable
business model._

Isn't this equally applicable to individuals as well, with certain
modifications?

You can act like a start-up organization, searching for repeatable and
scalable business models. You can switch from one start-up idea to another,
all the while trying to find a profitable business to create and run.

